# Ross county mushrooms



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sun: 2hrs = 102 mushrooms
Mon:1/2 hr= 18 mushrooms


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice results. I was behind you in Circleville on Friday BTW (Gold Nissan Pathy).


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought that was you


----------

